# First commercial bid



## tomeldernedo (Aug 5, 2015)

I have my first big bid tomorrow and I am not positive how to bid correctly


----------



## Deerhunter_28 (Oct 9, 2014)

High!!!!!
First time and test the water????


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

tomeldernedo said:


> I have my first big bid tomorrow and I am not positive how to bid correctly


How about forming this as a question that may be answered?


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

MrWillys said:


> How about forming this as a question that may be answered?


What is,,, can you teach me how to bid?

I'll take engineering disasters for $600, Alex.


----------



## Complete Const (Sep 4, 2015)

Send me the address! I'll go bid it for you LOL


----------

